# inground pool wiring diagram



## sparklito (Jan 19, 2006)

hey guys , does anyone have a wiring diagram for an inground pool that show the equipotential bonding grid. it seems more of a pain filing the permit than wiring the pool. the inspectors here in nj are not in uniform agreement on what they are requiring and i was wondering if anyone else has any info on the new grid requirements. also a diagram without the grid would still be useful. it is only for permit filing so the equipment etc.. is not important. thanx for the help


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

What code cycle you are under is important as there have been changes in the bonding grid requirements. I assume you are under 2005 since you mentioned the changes.

I'm not sure you wil find any "stock" diagrams though. 
The building department wants a diagram of the bonding grid? I find this extremely strange.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

there was some useful info at Mike Holt's forum about pool bonding
good luck

http://www.mikeholt.com/code_forum/search.php?searchid=150753
http://www.mikeholt.com/code_forum/showthread.php?t=78693&highlight=pool+bonding+grid
http://copperweld.com/cwwire/mesh.html
http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/PDF/CodesStandards/TIAErrataFI/TIA70-05-2.pdf


----------



## sparklito (Jan 19, 2006)

thanx for the help. yes it is strange to need a bonding diagram. we are now under the 2005 code and the ahj are not in agrrement on what they will accept. very annoying.:confused1:


----------

